# Safe insects vs. Unsafe (treats)



## Louiedog (Jan 6, 2012)

> -Super worms = terribly unsafe for your hedgie. Why, One may ask. Super worms have teeth and can/will bite your cute friend on the face, or worse, while the super worm is in a hedgehog's stomach. Can be fed to your hedgie safely though by cutting off the worms head or by freezing them overnight.
> 
> Silk worms = safe, however be careful to ask the breeder/pet store if there have been bacteria issues with the silk worms recently. High in calcium, protein, and fat; also fights bone disease.
> 
> ...


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

Great breakdown, though I am wondering how much the butterworms being sterilized would really affect a hedgie. I'm looking into having several thousand of the bugs imported for resale in the future and know that they are sterilized with low levels of radiation in order to prevent infestation of our country. They are highly regulated by the governments of origin and here in the US. I know that butterworms are highly recommended for reptiles, though the prices of them make it a treat instead of a staple.

I wonder if they are safe for fish? I'm of the mind that if it can be fed to a fish on a regular basis, than it's usually pretty safe. Does anyone know of any studies on butterworms and the radiation they receive?


----------



## Louiedog (Jan 6, 2012)

Now that you say fish can eat butter worms on a regular basis I am second guessing myself. Does the radiation affect the hedgie if fed to them? Idk, it'll probably be a continuing debate. However like I said before, if I'm not certain I am going to just leave it be lol  . Better safe than sorry.


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm not sure if they are safe but I could ask at a few of my fish forums.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Another safe treat to add would be dubia roaches. I love feeding one here and there to my hedgie because he's umm... not the best hunter so their slowness is a plus :lol:


----------



## Ausage (Jan 5, 2012)

I fail to understand how the fact that something has been irradiated would make it unsafe. It does not make it radioactive any more than having an X-ray will make you glow in the dark.


----------



## Louiedog (Jan 6, 2012)

Once again Ausage, it is a very debatable topic. Irradiated foods have said to be safe but at the same time concerns about "irradiation is detrimental as it causes foods to lose their nutritional value, changes flavor and texture of foods, and increases levels of carcinogens and other toxins in foods,"(purdue.edu). Many news channels and other reputable sources have raised concerns of the controversy. If you would like to be negative then that is fine but do your homework beforehand next time.


----------



## Louiedog (Jan 6, 2012)

As for calisphere,that would be great! And thanks for the good add-on Chelsea, I would have never thought of the dubia roaches. Are the roaches agressive in anyway and where do you get them?


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

The roaches aren't aggressive at all. You can gut load them just like crickets too. They are a VERY crunchy and gooey treat so if you have a weak stomach I wouldn't watch your hedgie eat them :lol: 

I buy mine at a reptile store near my home. I haven't been able to find them at pet store chains. Some people sell them on CraigsLIst occasionally.


----------



## Louiedog (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the awesome tip! I love all the help members give one another on this site  can you tell me how you go about gut loading them though?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Louiedog said:


> Thanks for the awesome tip! I love all the help members give one another on this site  can you tell me how you go about gut loading them though?


Gutloading is basically feeding the bugs healthy things - veggies, some fruit, etc. Then they're full of that good stuff once the hedgehog eats them, rather than something that may be questionable.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

I blend carrots, sweet potato, lettuce, peas, orange, apples and bananas in a small blender. You might have to add some water to get a smoothie consistency going. Then I pour the mix into ice cube trays and freeze. I just throw a cube in with the crickets or roaches when I get them and let them chow down!


----------



## Louiedog (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you for the gutloading tip Lily!...Chelsea, does your hedgie eat the "smoothie cube" as it is still frozen? I am willing to try and do anything because I would like my hedgie to eat something other than meal worms and her staple. I feel it would be very beneficial for her to have some veggies or fruit every once in awhile because they munch on vegetation in the wild!


----------

